
Ask HN: How fast is an AWS auto scaling group? - apoorvgarg
I have been struggling to find an answer to this simple question. What is the rate at which new instances can be created in an autoscaling group?<p>Let&#x27;s say if there is a sudden spike in traffic, and I need to go from 50 EC2 instances to 300. How long would it take (lets assume a pre-baked AMI). If every EC2 takes x minutes to start up, in how much time will my auto scaling group achieve the target size? Will all 250 instances be started up in parallel ?
======
wskinner
This question would be better asked to AWS support. Barring that, why not just
test it with an few instance types and measure the results?

------
YuriNiyazov
If you change the “desired” setting directly from 50 to 300, they will start
up in parallel

